# Sleeping positions???



## * ~ Pumpkin ~ * (Apr 29, 2009)

I have just got my first bunny. I have only had her for 4 days and have not seen her lay on her side or belly before with her legs stretched out.

She seems comfortable and it does't seem like anything is wrong.

Is this normal??? or is something wrong???


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2009)

That, to me, looks like a very comfortable rabbit. It takes time for them to relax, and it looks like she is now feeling safer and more relaxed with you.

This also looks like a 'dead bunny flop' or DBF, which does what it says on the tin, and scares the life out of any bunny slave. There are some threads on the photophiles forum that show lots of bunnies like this, and that might help put your mind at rest.

Rabbits sleep in a variety of positions and this just looks like one comfortable bunny


----------



## * ~ Pumpkin ~ * (Apr 29, 2009)

Thankyou so much for your help, i feel alot better now  

Cheers :biggrin2:


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 29, 2009)

If she does a little rolling just before stretching out to sleep or rest, she's a very happy bunny.

As it is she looks very relaxed 

There is a tip in one of my rabbit books that "Generally, the more difficult it is for the rabbit to get up from a position, the more relaxed they are"

Jo xx


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm glad you feel better  the only time to worry about a position like that is if she is acting odd in other ways, like unable to get up, not eating, drinking, not gong to the toilet, looking uncomfortable, or anything else that is abnormal for her. If she is acting fine and does that then she's a happy girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 29, 2009)

we started calling that the "drumsticks position"--bunnies only do it when they are completely relaxed and comfortable in their environment. You know a bunny trusts you when they lay like that in the middle of the floor and you have to step over them because they won't move.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Storm did that the other day in his cage and I hit the cage was he did not respond to his name he popped up like mom and came over and got a crasin. 
That the first time storm has done it the way he was doing it. Its scared me half to death


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 1, 2009)

Lol the DBF is just hilarious!!! I love seeing them do it. During a bonding session between my two they both did it at the same time.

Benji likes to sleep with his bum in the air, and his face smooshed into the carpet lol. But Pippin streeeettccchheesssss out!


----------

